

With over 36 million visitors, Facebook finally overtakes Orkut in Brazil  - brg
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2012/01/17/with-over-36-million-visitors-facebook-finally-overtakes-orkut-in-brazil/

======
brg
I'm more surprised the Orkut continues than that Facebook has made headway in
attracting users in Brasil. Why were users of Orkut not migrate to Google-
Plus? Are there vast technical differences?

